# WOW - picked up new 330 Ci



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

TC, is it possible you could post interior pics Please. The thing is I cant decide whether to go Silver ext. Black/titanium int, or Topaz ext, with Beige/myrtle wood int. What dya think??

Thanks in advance


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*No problem,*

I'll do them asap. Just haven't had time yet! I am waiting for some decent sun to take some better pics.

I have Black trim (cube - comes with the M Kit)/Black Leather/Black headlining - its fantastic.

BTW, 'cos I imported it from Germany, I had to have the tracker fitted here in the UK. It went to my local dealer yesterday (still on Hamburg plates). They lent me a 520, and I went to the DVLA office to register it (only took 10 mins). Whilst I was there, the dealer fitted my new plates, and stole a tax disc holder from sales - all for free. So much for dealers not being interested in imports.

Are you importing - you can save loads ???


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Chet - quck change ??*

Haven't you only just got you current car ??

BTW I would go Silver all the time. It looks clean, even when its dirty, and looks fantastic in the sun.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

yeah, while I love my car, Ive got a buyer for list price, and I realise I dont need the back doors, or the nav(no offence), so not only do I get a better looking car, I also save money (better finance deal). I also love the Silver, but ws worried that the black will be to sombre (interior). I guess you got the M-Wheel also. As for importing, I investigated thoroughly, and though the savings on list were very atractive, there were finance issues, and also resale value would be a fair bit less.

btw, driving impressions comp. 323 would be fantastic. My main concern is the ride with the suspension and wheels, is it harsh to the point of being tiring??

Thanks


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Final answer*

Next time I'll read all the questions before answering!

I always loved my 323Ci. It was the first 'decent' car I had owned (prior to that I had a lot for Fords/Vauxhalls etc.) They were all OK (Modeo 25.L 24v stuff), but the 323 was just so much better.

The 330Ci is just something else. The M kit really helps (there are M symbols everywhere BTW - even on the wheels, and the sill as well). The Steering wheel is a Must have, it just feels superb (being thicker, and having the thumb grips).

I can't believe it could get any better.


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Definitelty not harsh*

I had to drive the car back from Harwich to Henley (about 140 miles). The drive was great, no real impression of bumps etc. More than the 323, obviously, but more an impression of grip rather than harsh ride!


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

btw, Ive also got tracker, saved me big time. I had the car stolen a couple of months back, but it was recovered again in 3 hours.

btw, 520 loan car, boring (I got the same)


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*How did they steal your car??*

520 - squashy, but smooth (and underpowered)


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

ohh it was crazy, I, and 3 friends were in the car, suddenly 4 guys with knives get us out of the car and drive of with it, the tracker was always on my mind, so it was best not to resist, I got the car back in perfect health.

btw, sorry, another question, Hows the exhaust note, The 323 is very quiet and smooth, but have you noticed the deep growl of the 3.0, and hows the engine for smoothness.

thanks


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Lovely!*

The 323 didn't really have an exhaust note - you noticed the engine first.

With the 330, it has a lovely low raor, even when parking. When you poke the throttle a bit, you get a lovely deep resonance in the cabin. Its a bit weird, 'cos other than that, it is very quiet. It sounds like it comes out of nowhere.

Where did you car get stolen? - I'll make a point of not going there!


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

East London, close to where I live, believe me, you wont be missing much by never coming here in your life.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ChetG said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Nice car, infact, that exact car is what I am changing mine to in a couple of months, beautifull. The pictures dont do it justice. Have you got the M kickplates also, love them. Driving impressions compared to your 323??, that would be great. btw, im also a UKer.
> 
> btw, Very original Alan:tsk: (gave me a hard time bout that too LOL) *


LOL, I know Chet . . . I couldn't resist 

I have no idea why you'd want to trade your car already. The 4 door is very hot looking especially yours with the topaz blue and those awesome wheels !!!

The funny thing is when i get my next car it's going to be a 4 door. isn't it funny how we want what we don't have


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

hey Alan, so true about wanting what we cant have, but I was taken when I saw that car with the M kit. Also, I fancy a Black interior with titanium. My sand with Wood should be on a jag, not a beemer. Also I love those type 72's, although mine are nice too. I figured, even if Im slightly unhappy with any respect of the car now, this is gonna be a huge pain in say 3 years time. Why not get something I lust after now, esp. If im not losing money. Also, I think now ive learned about the cars, i.e. what to, and what not to get. Can only learn from mistakes I suppose.

later Alan.


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Quick interior pic for Chet*

I'll try to do some better ones at the weekend.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

very nice!!. btw, hows the Lumbar support, worth getting???. Also the nav goes with the black really well, I might just have to keep the nav. 

Thanks for the pic mate.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ChetG said:


> *very nice!!. btw, hows the Lumbar support, worth getting???. Also the nav goes with the black really well, I might just have to keep the nav.
> 
> Thanks for the pic mate. *


I've got the lumbar support and rarely use it but I would still get it again because I feel for the extra $$ it's better to have it than be without it.


----------



## Hamann E46 (Jan 23, 2002)

It sure looks good. :thumb:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Quick interior pic for Chet*



> _Originally posted by TC _ (photo)


There's just something about seeing pics of RHD E46s that short circuits my brain... it just looks so... I dunno... wrong!


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Bits and Pieces*

I wouldn't be without lumbar support now. I got it in my 232 'cos I got lots of backache. as soon as I got the 323, it all disappeared! I am noew convunced it was my previous car casuing it (A ford Mondeo).

Plaz - you really must get out more! Having spent some time working in Europe (esp Germany) with a plethora if different hire cars, I can quite happily drive LHD and RHD. Obviously I prefer RHD 'cos that's where I come from. The problem comes in swicthing (you go to change gear, and the door opens instead!)


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*I really must learn to type properly!*

!!!


----------

